
A lost struggle to mine Afghan gold - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/3b0cb42d-5fc8-4319-9f83-79b5ca76cbd7
======
samizdis
SAS commanders, a high-level US statesman, billionaire financier, Cherie
Blair's law firm, insurgents, gold mines - this reads like the outline of a
film plot. At the very least, I hope that someone is writing this up as a
book.

------
samizdis
Non-paywalled syndicated version here:

[https://stockshours.com/2020/05/24/a-lost-struggle-to-
mine-a...](https://stockshours.com/2020/05/24/a-lost-struggle-to-mine-afghan-
gold/)

